# It's Baby Time! Guess Cadie's puppies contest!!



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Carina has posted the X ray of dear Cadie and it looks like there are 3 little ones in there! Head on over to her thread and see for yourself!

So, it's contest time!!! :chili:

She has approximately 1 more week before they are here so we have that timeframe to guess. 

Please submit your guesses on this thread:
1. How many boys and girls
2. Day of birth
3. Approximate time of birth (first puppy to be born).

I will have a goodie bag for the person who's closed with their guesses.

So start thinking pink and blue, little pink noses, and tiny squeaks. Cadie is about to become a Momma (and Carina a grandma).

Good luck to all! I will start a similar contest for Stacy's girl when we get x rays.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to say....

Friday the 8th - First pup at 11pm
Two girls and a boy


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My guess (very uneducated) is Sat. morning. First pup at 2am (you know Carina is going to be up all night for her first litter!!) And it will be 2 Boys and 1 adorable girl.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

1. 2 girls, 1 boy
2. April 12
3. First pup at 7.19am


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

April 10th,
2 girls one boy
4 am first pup


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Two boys and one girl....first one popping his head out on Saturday April 9th at 5am.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

2 girls, 1 boy
April 11
11 am for first born


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Three boys (yikes)
April 12th
2:30 am


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Three boys (yikes)
> April 12th
> 2:30 am


Haha! You do realize if Cadie has 3 boys, it will be your fault? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

April 9 (my birthday)
2 girls, 1 boy
11:37 pm for first born (time I was born : )


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Haha! You do realize if Cadie has 3 boys, it will be your fault? :HistericalSmiley:


Haha...I figure she's due for a cute lil boy. This will give her three choices. :tender::smrofl:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'll say:
Two beautiful girls and 1 boy
April 10
First pup born at 11:32 am


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Cadie is almost a Mom. Here's my guess:

1. How many boys and girls - _3 boys_
2. Day of birth _- 4/12/11_
3. Approximate time of birth (first puppy to be born) _- 2:20 p.m._.

Tina -- sending lots of prayers that all goes well and the whelping is easy (on both you and Cadie).


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmmm,

1. 2 boys and 1 girl
2. Apr. 12
3. first puppy-born 11pm Good luck Carina and Cadie!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

April 11th
First puppy born at 5:36 am
2 boys and 1 girl


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

1. How many boys and girls - 2 boys and 1 girl
2. Day of birth _-_ 4/12/11
3. Approximate time of birth (first puppy to be born) - 2:30pm (I have a presentation at work at this exact time so I hope they bring me good luck LOL)


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

4/11 at 3am. 2boys and 1 girl


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here goes:

April 13
10pm
two boys; one girl

And prayers for all to be happy and healthy.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

1. How many boys and girls -2 girls 1 boy
2. Day of birth _-_ 4/12/11
3. Approximate time of birth (first puppy to be born) - 4am


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

2 boys 1 girl
April 13
9:45 a.m.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

My guess is:
April 12th
2 girls, 1 boy
2.30 AM

Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

1. How many boys and girls 2 boys, 1 girl 
2. Day of birth 4/11(My Rosie's b'day)
3. Approximate time of birth (first puppy to be born). 5:30pm


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April 10th
11:55 PM
2 girls & l boy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Carina, this is for you!!!!:chili:

April 9th
3 girls
8:32AM

On a Saturday, all girls and early in the morning for 1st delivery!!! Hee, hee, hee.....would be nice!!!!! Sending love and all healthy babies, no matter what their gender~~~~:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

4/11 7:49 am
2 girls , 3 boys 
god bless cadie n her pups !


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

April 11th, 6pm
2 girls, 1 boy Praying all goes well.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

our guess is
April 12th 1:12 Am
2 boys 1 girl
only thing that matters is that she has a safe easy delivery and the pups are healthy, but its fun to guess
good luck and best wishes!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

April 12
3 boys
First born 6:35 pm


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sunday, April 10th at 8:30AM
3 boys


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

Two boys one girl
April 10th 3:30 a.m. for first birth


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

April 11th
2:00 AM
Two girls and a boy!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

2 GIRLS AND 1 BOY .
BORN 14TH aPRIL 2011.
FIRST BORN AT 1 AM .

SENDING LOVE AND KISSES FROM ACROSS THE POND.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

1. How many boys and girls: 2 Boys and 1 Girl
2. Day of birth: April 12 
3. Approximate time of birth (first puppy to be born): 1AM


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

April 10 1:25 am 2 boys, 1 girl :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

2 boys 1 girl born April 9th 11:00pm


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

1. 1 boy and 3 girls (I think her x-rays show 4!)
2. Sunday, April 9th
3. 11:50 am


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

3 girls
April 9th @ 3:30 a.m.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Three girls
April 9th
3 am

Good luck Carina!! We are all thinking of you!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> 3 girls
> April 9th @ 3:30 a.m.


Hehe Pat! I just read your post after I posted my prediction.
I totally missed Stacy's pups being born as I was off the computer all day!

Thank you to Kelly for doing this fun thread!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Hehe Pat! I just read your post after I posted my prediction.
> I totally missed Stacy's pups being born as I was off the computer all day!
> 
> Thank you to Kelly for doing this fun thread!!!!


Funny that you were both so close in your guesses. Hope that you are both right.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Are they here yet???*

Just wondering if beautiful Caddie's babies are here yet???? fingers crossed all the way down here in South Florida for this blessed event.:aktion033: I know I was a NERVOUS wreck when Mimie had her pups last summer.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope, not here yet. She seemed to be starting something last night, but then just went to sleep.  

Now she is restless and starting to pant a bit.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: OH! It's going to be soon!!!! Good luck Carina and Cadie....:thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Think we are in active labor now. She has started pushing. EEK!!! 

Prayers please. rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Think we are in active labor now. She has started pushing. EEK!!!
> 
> Prayers please. rayer:


 Ohhhh here they come!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Think we are in active labor now. She has started pushing. EEK!!!
> 
> Prayers please. rayer:


Oh Carina. Sending prayers and virtually there with you. Good luck to you and Cadie and your mom -- and of course those pups. :Waiting:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are here Carina---the welcome wagon! Prayers going up! Hang in there and soon "we will be a grandmother!" Yay!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well?? ......don't just leave us here hanging.....

....how exciting!!!! :smheat: ....I feel like pacing the floor.....waiting to hear the news....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Who's boiling the water and ripping up the sheets? Isn't that what they did for birthin' in the olde days? :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I can't wait until we get the all clear and all cute from Carina.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so anxious waiting for news!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Am I too late? 2 boys, 1 girl at 12 noon EDT!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Waiting....
.....pacing and wondering....
...... hoping for news.... ANY kind of news. :innocent:

Ok...so if patience is a virtue, I apparently am 'virtueless'.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*This is jus wonderful*



CloudClan said:


> Think we are in active labor now. She has started pushing. EEK!!!
> 
> Prayers please. rayer:


 = GOES WITHOUT SAYING

I know just how nervous you are just about now......:tender::tender:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Omg*



The A Team said:


> :Waiting:


You just expressed my feelings LMAO:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I have no nails left after biting them Praying all is going well. Don't make me resort to my knuckles. Let us know how Cadie's doing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh weh, oh weh, oh weh!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Oh dear< oh dear!*

Wonder what is going on at Carina's nursery??? I just pray poor Cadie did not need a C-section. I have been clenaing house and logging in and out just to check :w00t::w00t:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

No c-section needed. I'm sure Carina will be online in a little bit. :wub2: :wub2: :hiding:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Gonna let Carina share the news


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*U know*

ahhhhhh Mary you know! Hope all is well!!! I will be on the look out!! 

Puppy BREATH I LOVE IT!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

2 girls and 1 boy. First one born at 2:10 last one born at 3:35. Not sure who won.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Congratulations*

YEPEEEEEEE this was fast! post pictures please. I LOVE puppies.

Poor momma must be exhausted!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: Yippee :chili: Congratulations.. how is Carina doing? Cadie and the puppies-- we are anxious for pictures... :Waiting:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart: 
three new little ones to love!

Congrats!!!!! so glad Cadie is doing so well and I know she is going to be the best Mommy:wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Mom and babies are fine. Squeeky little things. But very healthy and sweet. Cadie is doing great. 

Thank you for biting your nails with me. I am so proud of my girl and grateful that she had a textbook delivery. All came head first. And all are good weights second girl is 5 oz and the other boy and girl are both in the 4 oz range. 

I am so grateful for my friends Paul and Jean (some of you remember Paul and Jean from my pictures of him showing Cadeau on the weekend he finished; they are my friends who breed and show Poms). They truly did all the hard work and made it go as smoothly as it did. I would have been a puddle on the floor without knowing they were here for me. 

I am on Cloud 9 for sure with my first CloudClan litter. :cloud9: Born on the last day of the Cherry Blossom festival here in DC. I read somewhere recently that Cherry Blossoms symbolize clouds in Japan. Sweet huh? :wub2:

Edited to add: My Cloud was born 20 years ago (in June). He was born at my neighbors house and I was hired to care for his litter. That was the last time I was around newborn Maltese. Sweet Irony. It was also 2 girls and a boy. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is so much fun....baby/puppy central!! I'm so happy for you that both you and Cadie's first experience was such a good one. Congrats!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! So glad things went smoothly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Mom and babies are fine. Squeeky little things. But very healthy and sweet. Cadie is doing great.
> 
> Thank you for biting your nails with me. I am so proud of my girl and grateful that she had a textbook delivery. All came head first. And all are good weights second girl is 5 oz and the other boy and girl are both in the 4 oz range.
> 
> ...


Carina - so happy for you all. Sounds like everything was just as it should be and I guess even full circle for the Cloud Clan.:wub::wub::wub: I love cherry blossom season in DC but I'm sure I would love these little Malt buds more. Glad you had expert help with you for the birth. Wow, tis the season for puppies. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad all went well! How exciting!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh how exciting!!!! I'm so relieved everthing went so smoothly!!! Now we need pictures!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats Carina & Cadie!!

Carina, do you have 3 new 'C' names all picked out?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, I'm so glad mommy and her babies are doing well. Congrats grandma:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Carina! Congratulations! 

Of course, Cadie was in the best of care with you and your friends, Paul and Jean. And, it's wonderful that Cadie's deliveries went well and that her babies are healthy. 

I can totally understand why you are on Cloud 9!:cloud9: Enjoy your new precious little angels ... and, please give Cadie hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer:
Sending HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, to mother, babies & "grandmothers." Cloud 9 is getting crowded! It is a nice kind of crowded though.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
I had a quick look at FB before I went to bed last night as I knew it would be hard to sleep. I turned on the computer as soon as I got up and found all the good news. So, so happy for you Carina! :thumbsup:
Now, get some rest & keep us updated w/ pix! 
Sending hugs!
:wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pix first, rest later  I am about to post them in a new thread.


----------

